# Being old sucks



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm embarrassed to say my age to anyone god shoulnt invent this age thing I hate it -.- I feel old as f I'm embarrassed so you ppl think it's bad lie about my age eveytime someone askin me get sorprise and kinda feel like they judge me and think I'm old:mum


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you are not old if you believe it


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Your only as old as feel. Some days I feel real old others pretty young. But I would never want to go thru my younger years again. I very comfortable were I'm at.


----------



## Xander916 (May 30, 2014)

Age is nothing but a number.


----------



## Sega Knuckles (Jul 24, 2014)

I am 19 but I feel like I am 99


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

I have less than one-and-a-half years of being a teenager left. I'm going to feel SO old when I turn twenty! Deep inside, I know twenty is really young, but it will just feel so weird not to be a teen anymore.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Should of done it when you should of.


----------



## largeass (Aug 26, 2014)

I always had age crisis since my teens. I remember when i was 18.5 and realized it was only 1.5 years to i turned 20 and it felt so adult and i hated it. That was a long time ago and now i am 31 and really old, but I still dont feel older then 18 really and still play video/computer games a lot, surfing the internet mostly and go to the gym. Living life just like when being 18 expect i am forced to work when im out of bank savings. 

The only thing that is different getting older i think is that you are forced by the world to learn adult stuff, especially its a huge change to get your own apartment and learn boring **** like economics, pay bills, cleaning and learnhow the adult world works, make appointmens and figuring out the tax system and society rules and navigate smartly through, how to write a cv and adjust to work life.
I also have a lot of more experience from different people and how usually act which have made me a lot more bitter, cynical and have no more illussions that the world is particular good or especially fair. In my experience people get colder, more selfish and competive in the adult life and dont care about each other the same way and get families or just hang with their group and talk boring ****. The world is pretty much the same all over the world with long workdays 5 days a week and people act and works pretty similar and being *******s many times. 
I remeber when i was younger that i had more dreams about adventure and high expectactions when planning a journey to exotic places but when igot there it felt more boring and grey then i had imagined ut would be. I probably was brain washed by hollywood movies and how cool everything appear in them. Real life is so much more grey. 

I really like the movie BIG with tom hanks, he is my age in that movie and i wish the adult world more was like it and people more like his character. 

Sorry if i maybe sounded depressed, but thats just mypersonal view about age and life.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

The problem isn't so much your age, but the milestones society places next to your number. If you're 20 then you should have done X, by 30 X and Y, hit 40 without having done Z? Then sorry, you failed at life. 

Complete utter nonsense that people use to judge the success of each other.


----------



## scilentor (Feb 8, 2014)

Lone Drifter said:


> The problem isn't so much your age, but the milestones society places next to your number. If you're 20 then you should have done X, by 30 X and Y, hit 40 without having done Z? Then sorry, you failed at life.
> 
> Complete utter nonsense that people use to judge the success of each other.


Kudos for this. There probably isn't a better way to say it.

The sad thing is that the society doesn't change that easily, but you can either ignore it and care less...










or try to go for a change.










Personally I think it's easier for just to ignore them. Either thing you do you'll notice how much happier you are. Worrying over it is not worth it.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I guarantee I'm older than you


----------



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

I been called childish already. I mean if tell people hos old I am what I am into the will judge me. I have to accept they always going to judge me probably they are irrelevant that the way I would think from now on.  cuz ifk what to do


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

I bet I'm older than all of you


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

largeass said:


> I also have a lot of more experience from different people and how usually act which have made me a lot more bitter, cynical and have no more illussions that the world is particular good or especially fair. In my experience people get colder, more selfish and competive in the adult life and dont care about each other the same way and get families or just hang with their group and talk boring ****. .


Great point, to add to the downer talk, I think like John Mellencamp has that song "life goes on, long after the thrill of living is gone" I think when you get older EVERYTHING loses that thrill, no matter what the hell you do or know or meet or marry. When you are a toddler or 1st grade or whatever, and they take you to a park or zoo, you are amazed at what you see. When I was in 7th grade, I was convinced I would be married at 27 with kids and it would be a wonderful fantasy life. I now at 37 have heard enough horror stories, and don't want to get married or have kids.

Once you get wise to the world, and cut out people who drag you down or criticize you, you realize there is no one left. Yea I guess adults are more judgemental, if you are in your 20's you can have drinking buddies and be a slacker or loser, and your friends don't care

When you hit 30's or 40's, everyone is married, boring, their damn wives are boring, instead of going out drinking, I assume their wives made them stay home to take care of the kids all week, then refused to let the guy out on the weekend because they wanted to drag the guy to some dumb hiking/camping trip the guy never even wanted to go to. It all becomes predictable, boring, and tedious.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

how many people in this thread are less than 3 years from 30? Very few I bet. I get a bit annoyed when I see people in the 19-23 range crying cause they feel their age disqualifies them from certain benefits.


----------



## scilentor (Feb 8, 2014)

lordseshomaru86 said:


> how many people in this thread are less than 3 years from 30? Very few I bet. I get a bit annoyed when I see people in the 19-23 range crying cause they feel their age disqualifies them from certain benefits.





Lone Drifter said:


> If you're 20 then you should have done X, by 30 X and Y, hit 40 without having done Z? Then sorry, you failed at life.


Basically this logic applies to every age group, so even thou you might be older it doesn't make your situation any worse (nor better). The key is to live the life the way you enjoy it and stop thinking of "what if" and so on.

Picture related.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm "old" in my 30's its actually the best I've EVER felt in my life. I never believe in my 20's that I still had maturing and growing up to do but I have. I still have issues, I still have anxiety that really interferes with my functioning but honestly other than the whole not having a relationship/marriage thing lifes better. I've gotten help and luckily for me just grown out of caring about some of the things that hung me up in my 20's . I've learned to prioritize myself and while it still bugs me when people don't like me I at least logically can step out of the situation and tell myself that its not really my problem. I am a kind and giving person and constantly strive to be the best version of myself that I can be.


----------



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm not in 23 almost 27 I fesqyialifeid to use cute clothes trendy clothes bc all the clothes are designed for young people old people have to still using the same ****ty black coat and elderly blouses ugh


----------



## subvocality (Aug 31, 2014)

I wish there were likes or thanks on this site. There some great responses in this thread!

I recently turned 40 and I am struggling with trying to turn it into a positive thing, and an opportunity to reassess and make positive changes --- as opposed to getting calcified in my bad patterns, and sinking even deeper into depression and avoidance of life.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Being old does suck, because you lose your health, can't move around like you used to, and everyone you've known is dying off. But if those things aren't happening, you're not old yet and should start enjoying your youth while you've got it. There's no reason for people in their 40s and 50s to feel old... maybe not even 60s, depending on your luck.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i feel u brother, at my age i pretty much realize that i dont have much time left, its time to get real and start to do what i want, if i want an ice cream have an ice cream, i had a ****ty run, i deserve an ice cream when i want it


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

monotonous said:


> i feel u brother,* at my age i pretty much realize that i dont have much time left*, its time to get real and start to do what i want, if i want an ice cream have an ice cream, i had a ****ty run, i deserve an ice cream when i want it


Already at 28? I thought that's what 68 year olds say.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

HellCell said:


> Already at 28? I thought that's what 68 year olds say.


Nah, it's what 28 year olds say. 68 year olds have gained enough wisdom to be past that. My dad is 69, he certainly doesn't talk like that.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

scilentor said:


>


What a striking genius


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I've never seen a thread on this forum where I can agree with literally every answer. 

I'll be 30 years old in one month, and I feel that I've been struggling with it because of that whole "you should have done XYZ by 30" mentality. Overall, I don't really have THAT bad of a life. I can accept that life isn't as exciting as I thought it'd be in my early 20s. I guess the thing that bothers me is accepting the fact that "this is it". I know people might try to put a positive spin on it and say "there's plenty to do!". That's pretty much it though- bills, doctor's appointments, and bills.


----------



## MichaelLaD (Aug 9, 2014)

lordseshomaru86 said:


> how many people in this thread are less than 3 years from 30? Very few I bet. I get a bit annoyed when I see people in the 19-23 range crying cause they feel their age disqualifies them from certain benefits.


Based on your age you and I are in the same boat! Yes I also get a bit annoyed when people are in their early 20s and are talking about being old. Then again I'm sure people nearing their 40s look at us nearing our 30s and think the same thing


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm 31 and am in a better place now than I was in my 20's. I let my anxiety and fear stop me from living my life until recently. I'm still not in a great place and way behind my peers, but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Lone Drifter said:


> The problem isn't so much your age, but the milestones society places next to your number. If you're 20 then you should have done X, by 30 X and Y, hit 40 without having done Z? Then sorry, you failed at life.
> 
> Complete utter nonsense that people use to judge the success of each other.


:dittoEven sometimes some people easily manage these milestones very unhappily ever after...


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I think the common denominator is most people on this thread or site are not happy with where they are and their future. I am 37 and pretty hopeless, but I have a better understanding of why everything sucks than I did at 23 when I thought it was all downhill from here. 

It does freak me out to hear a 27 year old say, I am old and time is creeping up on me, but I was in that position at one time. 

I assume most people my age due to peer pressure or loneliness are married at least once, and out of college and working on a career. When you are older, it somehow becomes "business" Not that you can't have fun, but most people around my age like 30's and up in NYC where I am are extremely business-minded, successful, focused on their careers. Much less barhopping, sleeping around, laughing hysterically, fun vacations. I assume the vacations become about getting away from the kids, finding their sanity, bars are to complain about their wives and kids and bills, now with 30-40 pounds of extra weight. Everyone is settled down. I barely had any fun so very confused if I should barhop now (alone) because I missed out

Someone said, when you get old, "you can't run as long, you can't f*** as long" etc. It is really true, your stamina goes, you also don't sleep as long or get as good quality sleep as you get older. I am talking really 40 and up I guess


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

lordseshomaru86 said:


> how many people in this thread are less than 3 years from 30? Very few I bet. I get a bit annoyed when I see people in the 19-23 range crying cause they feel their age disqualifies them from certain benefits.


it's all relative, like i feel old because its so far away from the years before anxiety/depression  but more of a fear of getting old rly


----------



## FattBoy77 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## uselessgoodfornothing (Sep 10, 2013)

Joe said:


> it's all relative, like i feel old because its so far away from the years before anxiety/depression  but more of a fear of getting old rly


Yeah especially if you've had it for 5 years of hell and it doesn'tget better .

Its like being trapped in an alternative dimension where time goes twice as slow.


----------

